# Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel​**Schwarzmundgrundel weniger gefährlich für Gewässer als gedacht!
Aber Verzehrverbot für Zander u. a. wegen Grundeln!*

Der Biologe Christian Wolter vom Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) in Berlin jedenfalls scheint die Sache mit den eingeschleppten Schwarzmundgrundeln für Gewässer und Fische eher nicht so gefährlich zu sehen. Er forscht zu dem Thema. 

So berichtet jedenfalls die SZ Online (Sächsische Zeitung):
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/grundel-macht-sich-in-der-elbe-breit-3734779.html

Bisher wurde ja immer behauptet, die Grundel wäre ein schlimmer Laichräuber, würde andere Arten verdrängen.

Der Biologe nach seinen Untersuchungen dazu:


> _In gefangenen Tieren habe man nur sehr selten Laich und Schuppen kleiner Fische gefunden. In erster Linie ernähre sich die Grundel von Kleinstlebewesen wie Insektenlarven, Schnecken und Muscheln. Die größten Überschneidungen gebe es noch mit der Quappe. „Wahrscheinlich frisst der Aal deutlich mehr Laich als die Grundel.“ Bisher jedenfalls gebe es noch keine Daten, die einen Zusammenhang zwischen der Grundel und zurückgehenden Fischbeständen nahelegen._


Wenn man also nicht viel Laich und Schuppen von Kleinfisch findet, sondern mehr andere Nahrung, liegt es zumindest nahe, dass die Grundeln doch weniger Laichräuber sind als bisher gedacht - aber wir wissen  ja nicht, ob die Proben während Laichzeiten oder evtl. nur ausserhalb genommen wurden.

Probleme könne es dennoch geben, so Wolter, weil z. B. in der Danziger Bucht seiner Meinung nach auch wegen der Grundeln Zander nicht mehr verzehrt werden dürften. 
Er spricht davon, dass die Grundel hier quasi das "Nahrungsnetz" kurzgeschlossen habe, weswegen sich im Zander vermehrt Schadstoffe ansammeln würden.



> _In der Danziger Bucht, wo das Tier schon länger heimisch ist, *sind die Grundeln wohl mitverantwortlich dafür, dass der Zander nicht mehr verzehrt werden darf.* „Die Grundel frisst mit Vorliebe Muscheln, die wiederum viele Schadstoffe aus dem Wasser filtrieren. Die Grundel wiederum wird vom Zander gejagt.“ In den Raubfischen lagern sich dann über Jahre die Schadstoffe an. Vor Einwanderung der Grundeln hätten die Muscheln keine so zahlreichen Fressfeinde gehabt, die Giftstoffe gelangten nicht erst in den Zander._



--------------------------------------------------​Auf der einen Seite scheinen also Gewässer und Fischbestände deutlich besser mit den eingeschleppten Grundeln zurecht zu kommen als gedacht. 

Das wird ja auch schon länger immer wieder im Forum bei uns diskutiert.

Die Schadstoffanreicherung wegen Grundelmuschelfrass bis zum Verzehrverbot für Zander in der Danziger Bucht, davon hörte ich zum ersten Mal. 

Auch in andere  "Zanderflüssen" gibts ja sowohl Muscheln wie auch Grundeln, sei es nun Elbe, Rhein, Weser, Main etc...

Ob hier auch bereits Untersuchungen vorliegen, in wie weit da Zander auch höher schadstoffbelastet sind seit der Grundelinvasion, konnte ich noch nicht rausfinden. 

Dass dies für Angler ein Problem werden könnte, sollte uns allen aber bewusst sein - wer will schadsoffbelastete Fische essen?


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Meefo 46 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Moin .

Schöner Bericht ,aber vor dem Verzehr der Grundel wird nicht 

gesondert gewarnt.|kopfkrat;+


gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Die sollen jedenfalls schmecken laut Bericht ;-)) 

Liegt wohl daran, dass sich die Schadstoffe im Zander konzentrieren sollen, weil der viel Grundeln frisst.

Bis ein Mensch so viel Grundel gegessen hätte, um die gleiche Schadstoffkonzentration wie beim Verzehr vom Zander zu erreichen, müssten das wohl ein paar Pfund sein.

Schmecken tun die Grundeln jedenfalls klasse:
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*



> Dass dies für Angler ein Problem werden könnte, sollte uns allen aber bewusst sein - wer will schadsoffbelastete Fische essen?
> 
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Was wiederum, zumindest in Hessen aber auch eine Chance für den Zander bezüglich der Bestände nach der diesjährigen Gesetzesänderung bedeuten könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

naja, oder:
Weil ja Sport- und Angelfischerverbände wie Tierschützer und Politik immer wieder vom Angeln nur zur Verwertung sprechen, kann das bei entsprechenden Belastungen der Zander in entsprechenden Gewässern dann auch da schnell zu kompletten Zanderangelverboten führen.

Da könn(t)en viele Zanderguides (Hamburg, Elbe, Oder etc.) "arbeitslos" werden.....


----------



## gründler (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Die letzten Jahrzehnte gab es so einige davon.
Da wäre der Aal,der Wels,der Hecht und der Zander eigentlich alle Räuber sind mehr oder weniger belastet.

Da aber im gesamten Ökosystem Wasser Schadstoffe vorhanden sind,nehmen eigentlich alle fische Weltweit Schadstoffe auf.

Karpfen zb mampfen gerne Muscheln,Schleien und Brassen ebenso,dann noch die ganzen Insekten die vorher in Chemie und co geboren wurden usw usw.Plastik was durch die Meere treibt,Antibabypillen und co. Rückstände sowie Pestizide usw usw.

Eigentlich ist alles was wir mampfen mehr oder weniger Belastet.

Opa Erwin mampft dauernd Karpfen dafür keine Zander,Heinrich mampft dauernd Zander dafür keine Karpfen.......trotzdem nehmen beide mehr oder weniger Schadstoffe auf.

Und womit unser Essen und co sonst so gespritzt wird,brauch ich nicht erklären,geschweige unsere Kleidung hergestellt/behandelt und und und.




|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Was wiederum, zumindest in Hessen aber auch eine Chance für den Zander bezüglich der Bestände nach der diesjährigen Gesetzesänderung bedeuten könnte.


 
 Moin,

 das ist ne ganz knappe Nummer.... denn auch Barsche und andere Räuber fressen Grundeln. Nicht dass das Ganze zu einem Bummerang wird.


----------



## gründler (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Da wir ja nur zum Nahrungsgewinn Angeln dürfen,ist die Nr. nicht nur bei Räubern usw. 

Zum Wohle der Bevölkerung und zum Schutz des nicht in Verkehrs bringen belasteter Lebensmittel...... wo Grenzwerte zu hoch sind etc...wird das Angeln da dann einfach Verboten.

Hatten wir doch schon fast in Dortmund.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*



gründler schrieb:


> Da wir ja nur zum Nahrungsgewinn Angeln dürfen,ist die Nr. nicht nur bei Räubern usw.
> 
> Zum Wohle der Bevölkerung und zum Schutz des nicht in Verkehrs bringen belasteter Lebensmittel...... wo Grenzwerte zu hoch sind etc...wird das Angeln da dann einfach Verboten.
> 
> Hatten wir doch schon fast in Dortmund.


 
 Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus...


----------



## bl1nker (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Was mich im Kontext Schadstoffbelastung mal interessieren würde, gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Studien zur Belastung von Zuchtfischen aus Aquakulturen in Süd-Ost-Asien, China, Norwegen,...? Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren wie da die Verhältnisse sind zu selbst gefangenen einheimischen Fischen.


----------



## phirania (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Jetzt die Muscheln,davor war schon mal was anderes...
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...6.html&usg=AFQjCNENuvcDJBY1reKOW4BzqVSANa4Nwg
Und was kommt danach .?


----------



## Pitte (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

In D wird also indirekt vor dem Verzehr von Zandern aus Gewässern mit Grundeln gewarnt und direkt hinter der Grenze in NL ist bereits der erste Berufsfischer.
 Wo diese Fische wohl in den Handel kommen?|kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Beachten sollte man dabei noch, dass die Danziger Bucht über Jahrzehnte  als die am meisten mit PAKs (polycyclische aromatische  Kohlenwasserstoffe) belastete Fläche der Ostsee galt - und das heißt  schon was. 
Mit diesen Ergebnissen nun auf den Rhein oder die Elbe zu  schließen halte ich für sinnfrei - das müsste man schon vor Ort  untersuchen.

Ob man nun von dem vorkommen von Fischeiern in Grundelmägen auf deren Laichräuber aktivitäten sprechen kann ist wenigstens fraglich. Man müsste doch zumindest einen Vergleich haben - zum Beispiel zum Aal oder eben der Quappe.

Zudem hängt das ja wie Thomas schon beschrieben hat extrem von diversen Faktoren (zum Beispiel der Zeit und dem Ort des Fanges der Grundeln) zusammen. Und man könnte zudem noch argumentieren, dass Fischeier wahrscheinlich schwerer im Magen nachzuweisen, weil schneller verdaulich, sind.

Soviel jedenfalls mal *ohne die Arbeit gelesen zu haben* - dafür fehlt mir grad die Zeit.
#h


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Dann erledigt sich das ja von selbst.
Die, die alles abknüppeln, sterben dann 
qualvoll oder sind in ärztlicher Obhut,
anstatt zu angeln.

Fettes Petri :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

pöhse ;-))))


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Hallo,

also bei den zwei/drei Zandern welche ich das Jahr über esse, juckt das mich überhaupt nicht. Ich bin überzeugt, dass z.B. der Rauch einer einzigen Zigarette mehr Giftstoffe enthält als zehn "verseuchte" Zander.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Was der Fischereibiologe da schreibt hinsichtlich der Ernährung von Grundeln möchte ich noch gedeutet haben.   Wie bekannt ist gehen sie blended auf kleine Fischimitationen, und es gibt aufgrund des Allesfresserstatus massenweise Grundeln, da sich grosse Bestaende durch die breite Nahrungsbasis das ganze Jahr ueber bilden.

Das heisst relevante Kleinfische und Laich ist lediglich so schnell verputzt und verdaut dass es nicht nachweisbar ist.  Da nehme ich in diesem Sinn erstmal einen Fehler in seinen Ausführungen an.


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also bei den zwei/drei Zandern welche ich das Jahr über esse, juckt das mich überhaupt nicht. Ich bin überzeugt, dass z.B. der Rauch einer einzigen Zigarette mehr Giftstoffe enthält als zehn "verseuchte" Zander.
> 
> ...


Nikotin und Teer ja.  Blei und Quecksilber...  Nein


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Nikotin und Teer ja.  Blei und Quecksilber...  Nein



Hallo,

da liegst Du aber falsch. Neben Blei und Quecksilber enthält Tabakrauch noch mindestens zehn andere Schwermetalle, etwa 70 krebserregende Stoffe und nochmal so 40 bis 50 andere hochgiftige Substanzen.
Aus diesem Grund nehme ich die meisten Warnungen vor irdendwelchen Giftstoffen etc. meist nur mit einem Lächeln wahr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel*

Das Problem kommt eher, wenn die eine Behörde meint, wg. Belastung Fischverzehr untersagen zu müssen wie oben genannt , und andere dann Angeln verbieten wg. Angeln nur zur Verwertung - und Verwertung (und damit Angeln) ist dann nicht mehr, wenn behördlicherseits verboten..


----------

